# Gunner cancer update



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending good thoughts to Gunner! What a handsome guy!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Best thought to you and Gunner! What a gorgeous guy!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

All the best to you and Gunner.....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sending and will continue sending loads of super positive vibes your way, Cathy. 

Carpe Diem, (and any tasty treats, Gunner). Please give Gunner a McNugget or two and/or frozen yogurt from us


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending lots of prayers for Gunner. He looks great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts for Gunner. 

Hugs to you Cathy, take things one day at a time.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Gunner had his first round of chemo last Thursday. Blood work tomorrow then four more rounds of chemo, every three weeks. He has anal gland adenocarcinoma. He is doing o.k. right now. He has had a bit of diarrhea over the first four days but that is supposed to be normal. Gets tired a little bit but over all health is very good. Thank you to those keeping him in their prayers.
> 
> View attachment 745698


I'm so sorry to see this. I wish Gunner all the best that medicine has to offer. And I'm sending good thoughts to you. As someone who is on a similar path, I know this is an ownership club that no one joins willingly. {{hugs}}


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Positive thoughts for you and Gunner as you fight the awful "c" word together!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoping for the best outcome for Gunner, Sending positive thoughts for all.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone. It's all been overwhelming for me. He gets his second round on Thursday. He's happy and full of energy. However, can't seem to get a firm stool. This makes it impossible to walk him because I don't want him to go on someone's lawn. He is missing the walks and our therapy visits. ? Thanks for all the wishes.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What about some pumpkin-I've heard that helps.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you checked with the vet about probiotics? My heart goes out to you, this is just hard.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Thank you everyone. It's all been overwhelming for me. He gets his second round on Thursday. He's happy and full of energy. However, can't seem to get a firm stool. This makes it impossible to walk him because I don't want him to go on someone's lawn. He is missing the walks and our therapy visits. ? Thanks for all the wishes.


I'm so sorry, unfortunately loose stools is a side effect of Chemotherapy. 
Did your Vet or oncologist prescribe any anti-diarrhea meds or give you any suggestions to help with it? 

Keeping you and Gunner in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, he's been on two types of medications. Neither has really helped. They said mushy is ok. Watery, not good. His has been mushy...but he's not eating much to firm it. Boiled chicken, brown rice and pumpkin for over a week. Then, added small amounts of a new dog food along with chicken, rice, and added dollop of yogurt. I stopped the pumpkin. If he's eating mush his stool will be mush. Hoping the dog food will start to firm it. He hasn't eaten dog food for over a month. I have more questions for the doctor Thursday when we go for round two. Thanks for your support!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for what you and Gunner are going through. When one of my dogs was on chemo I added Konisyl (spelling?) to his food and it seemed to help him have better formed stools. You might ask your vet about trying it. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I have lots of questions for the oncologist on Thursday. He had a couple visitors yesterday so he had a good day. I will let you know what I find out. Picture is from the night before when he brought me a rock. I'm not sure why it's sideways. Sorry...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so handsome!


----------

